# [SOLVED] boot and grub4dos appeard



## philippinesvia

find --set-root --ignore-floppies --ignore-cd /wedaolu

error 15: file not found

press any key to continue...


this problem occur when my friend borrowed my laptop then he says he installed windows 7 ultimate. when i goback to my house this problem occurs. i wanna say this to him but they say he went to MANILA.. now i don't know what to do..

please help. my laptop is so expensive!


----------



## wmorri

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

Hi,

First I would recommend that you not let your friend barrow your laptop again if this is the state that he will give it back to you in. Next I would like to know what OS you want on your laptop, Windows 7 or Linux, as this will help me decide what route I take.

Cheers!


----------



## philippinesvia

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

i plan to take the laptop then install linux distros but i'll stick to windows for limited time only..

cheers!


----------



## wmorri

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

Hi,

So you want windows for now. Well the first thing I would do is to get the windows install disk and make sure that windows is installed. If it is then you can just run a repair and that should fix things. If it isn't then you will have to install windows.

Cheers!


----------



## philippinesvia

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

i'm sorry sir i can't go inside my desktop cause this problem is blocking me.

bootup->compaq icon->error15

can't go to f8(no f8) and f11.. pressed f11 but it redirect to error15.

when i press anything
it goes to

windows wiht slic loader (default) <- i pressed but go to error 15
windows without slic loader <-pressed but go to error 15
windows with slic loader (alternative mode) <- i pressed but go to error 15
windows with slic loader (low memory) <- i pressed but go to error 15
windows with slic loader (full debug) <- i pressed but go to error 15
windows with slic loader (more forceful - may crash) <- i pressed but go to error 15
load externel menu <- ok
grub command line <- ok


----------



## wmorri

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

Hi,

I am going to have to think about this for a little bit. I will have something for you by tomorrow at the latest. I have to be honest I am not entirely sure what your friend did to your computer, but I have faith that I can figure something out for you.

Cheers!


----------



## philippinesvia

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

got it!

cheers!


----------



## wmorri

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

Hi,

Did you fix your problem? If not I will tell you what I found from talking to another staff member. 

What we discussed is that you need to check your bios and see if your hdd is beening seen or recognized. If you can figure that out and make sure that it is being recognized then you need to run the Seagate tool for DOS bootable iso. This will scan your hard drive for problems. 

As for getting your CD/DVD to boot go to the BIOS and change the boot order to your CD or DVD drive.

Cheers!


----------



## philippinesvia

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

how do i check the bios? i tried changing boot order to dvd to recover from this problem but it redirect to error:15! tried to reinstall win7..


----------



## wmorri

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

Hi,

Try hitting F8, or F12 repeatedly and see if your BIOS comes up. That is how most computers works.

Cheers!


----------



## philippinesvia

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*



philippinesvia said:


> can't go to f8(no f8) and f11.. pressed f11 but it redirect to error15.


in vista i can go to f8 but in 7 can't go!
slic loader is a program use to activate win7 . i think he delete the slic loader w/c boot with my win7.. he said he used the advance system care secure delete!


----------



## wmorri

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

Hi,

Okay I am going to see if one of the windows folks can take a look at this as this has gone out of my knowledge.

Cheers!


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

Hi there ..

access to BIOS is usually by pressing F1, F2 or Del, depending upon your laptop manufacturer. You should do it BEFORE you start to boot into windows. If you get that far you'll have to restart.

Quite frequently, the key required to get into BIOS is stated on the screen as it starts up. Look carefully, as it starts, to see if you can see any messages about what key will get you into BIOS, SETUP or configuration .. even the wording is not always the same.

you may even have a Key that allows you to select which device you want to boot from. This is called the Boot menu. Once again the key should be selected as it starts up. It's quite frequently F8.


----------



## philippinesvia

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

hello!

i can go to bios, i think.  then what's up now? can't go to f11(system recovery) it direct to error:15


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

System recovery is normally allocated to a hidden partition on your hard drive. If it doesn't function, it means that the particular partition is either faulty or has been deleted.

you will need to use either system recovery disks supplied with the laptop or reinstall by booting from your OS installation CD.

If as you say , you want to temporarily install Windows7 before adding Linux distros, remmeber that any windows installation should be made to a partition on your hard disk before installing any Linux OS.

Additionally, I might add, that it makes sense to try using Linux live CD's bootable from your CD before trying to make an installation. Currently, until you really feel comfortable with your chosen distro, it is also very easy (if your laptop allows booting from usb) to install to USB and boot from a flash drive in order to avoid messy conflicts between Linux & Windows.


----------



## philippinesvia

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

in vista i can recover through f8(Dartition) .. in win7 i can see the D: partition but i can't recover now...

compaq doesn't gave me any cd. . it is in my Dart, through RECOVERY Folder...

i'll see if i can boot through flash drive.but sorry i have only 2gb.. but my -rw dvd is 4gb so i'll see if i can boot again with ubuntu. 

in tuesday i'll go to school so maybe i'll go to doctor and give my laptop.. lolx


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: boot and grub4dos appeard*

can you please explain why you are trying with Vista and win7 ?? I am confused!

Vista allows you to try to do a restore from your recovery partition but Win7 doesn't ?? I thought you said that this was once a Linux laptop .. and your friend added or replaced the original Linux OS with Win7.


----------

